# Apprenticeship interview next week



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Did you search the forum for questions similar to yours?


----------



## SoCal83 (Jul 21, 2014)

I did look around, mostly what to wear. I've read a few posts to avoid wearing business attire, and wear some jeans and polo only because its the electrical trade environment and not a office position.


----------



## VoltJames (Nov 1, 2012)

At Local 353, I showed up 45 mins early for my interview and I thought I was under dressed by wearing jean looking dress pants with dress shirt and shoes. The majority walking out the door were fully suited up as if they were going in for a job interview on Wall St. I saw only one guy going into the interview as if he was going to the job site.

For local 353, suiting up won't change your prospects to get hired. After seeing all the suits walking out, I was slightly concerned that I was the one who was under dressed. Thank goodness it was not the case.


----------



## thekid (Jun 2, 2014)

I wore a nice dress shirt and dress pants. The guy running the JATC and doing to interview was a suit so I figured I would play the part. Worked out for me, I treated it like a professional job interview. Don't honestly remember any questions the only thing 
I remember was bull****ting about playing football haha. Also brought in letters of recommendation because almost every member of my family has been in a union of some sort and I think that helped a lot too.


----------



## rechargeable (Jul 25, 2014)

thekid said:


> I wore a nice dress shirt and dress pants. The guy running the JATC and doing to interview was a suit so I figured I would play the part. Worked out for me, I treated it like a professional job interview. Don't honestly remember any questions the only thing
> I remember was bull****ting about playing football haha. Also brought in letters of recommendation because almost every member of my family has been in a union of some sort and I think that helped a lot too.


where did u get interview thekid?


----------



## thekid (Jun 2, 2014)

Local 340 in Sacramento


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

to summarize tell them that you kick ass ,you work hard , that you're coachable and wear a suit and good luck


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

I always hear dress according to the job, if it's a job in the trades wear jeans and a descent shirt. Not me, i always wore dress pants, dress shirt and tie for interviews. It must work because i got accepted into a union apprenticeship in my dress clothes. Turned down the apprenticeship though because i got offered a job that i think better suits me. Oh, i also dressed up in dress pants, shirt and tie for that interview.


----------



## SoCal83 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you all for the tips.i hope the sound program isn't as competitive compared to the inside program.


----------

